# Vegito vs Doomsday Vs Ironman



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 27, 2009)

Manga Vegito vs Death and Return of Superman Doomsday
If Doom looses, give him Hunter/Prey feats.
Iron Man has his latest armor.


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 27, 2009)

Dday fucking raeps. 

Isn't Iron Man's latest armor his red and gold one?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 27, 2009)

IDK.
I really think doomsday would need his H/P feats. He was beat by a superman who was knocked unconscious by a gas mane blowing up.


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 27, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> IDK.
> I really think doomsday would need his H/P feats. He was beat by a superman who was knocked unconscious by a gas mane blowing up.



It's called a inconsistency. Comics are filled with them.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 27, 2009)

yeah, but it was in the same series (Death and Return) This was before Superman became supernova level. I'm not stupid, i wouldn't put Vegito against skyfather Doomsday.


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 27, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> yeah, but it was in the same series (Death and Return) This was before Superman became supernova level. I'm not stupid, i wouldn't put Vegito against skyfather Doomsday.



Inconsistency. DDay has shown better feats which contradict what happened.

Besides what are they going to do against a guy who can regenerate from nothing?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 27, 2009)

IF they kill him once, the fight's over, at least for a few days. All it takes to win a fight is a knockout.


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 27, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> IF they kill him once, the fight's over, at least for a few days. All it takes to win a fight is a knockout.





Why do people always put that limit on DDay? Anyway, he can adapt to whatever they throw at him.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 27, 2009)

.... he never used adaptation with his first fight with Superman until after the fact.


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 27, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> .... he never used adaptation with his first fight with Superman until after the fact.



Good lord are you stupid?

Adaptation is his main power.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 27, 2009)

Yes, but he has to die by it first. Or at lest he did. He never adapted during his first fight.


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 27, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> Yes, but he has to die by it first. Or at lest he did. He never adapted during his first fight.



Actually he did. Did you forget his origin story? Which happened before the fight with Superman.

Besides, DDay can adapt witohut dying. As long as he survives, he can adapt.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 27, 2009)

.... forget it. This argument is going nowhere.


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 27, 2009)

^

I accept your concession.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 27, 2009)

no concession, i just don't feel like arguing with you.


----------



## Fang (Sep 27, 2009)

Iron-Man/Stark really has no business being in this fight. And Doomsday would break Vegeto.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Sep 27, 2009)

Doomsday is too much for the canon Vegito to take down since he will just adapt to his ki attacks and moments.


----------



## Hadesama (Sep 27, 2009)

Are we taking in count the speculative ssj4 Vegito? because you know that it is stated that if Vegito had reached only ssj2 he would had surpassed ssj4 gogeta, so I think ssj4 Vegito would be pretty rough


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 27, 2009)

Hadesama said:


> Are we taking in count the speculative ssj4 Vegito? because you know that it is stated that if Vegito had reached only ssj2 he would had surpassed ssj4 gogeta, so I think ssj4 Vegito would be pretty rough



SSJ4 couldn't do shit to DDay.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 27, 2009)

Why was Super Saiyan 4 even mentioned since non canon isn't allowed unless otherwise stated by the thread creator?


----------



## Inugami (Sep 27, 2009)

what's doing Ironman in that match xD


----------



## Hadesama (Sep 27, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Why was Super Saiyan 4 even mentioned since non canon isn't allowed unless otherwise stated by the thread creator?



Ok leave it in ssj3 if you wish as I said Vegito ssj2 was stated that would surpass Gogeta ssj4 just in phase 2 imagine what he could do in phase 3 and 4


----------



## Havoc (Sep 27, 2009)

SSJ4 Gogeta isn't canon.


----------



## Hadesama (Sep 27, 2009)

Havoc said:


> SSJ4 Gogeta isn't canon.



Still he is the most powerful DB beign ever existed cannon or not, and it is stated that Vegito ssj2 would be more powerfull that Gogeta ssj4


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 27, 2009)

Where are you getting this farse information?


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 27, 2009)

Please stop Hadesama.


----------



## Genyosai (Sep 27, 2009)

Iron Man dies. Vegito smacks Doomsday around for several hours and then dies.


----------



## Belly Ranks (Sep 27, 2009)

Let me random a question:
How does DD revive from nothing?
How the heck does that work?
Magic, DNA or what?
I swore (from watching DCAU versions of him like in Justice League) he needs some DNA or any part of his body to regen?


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 27, 2009)

Belly Ranks said:


> Let me random a question:
> How does DD revive from nothing?
> How the heck does that work?
> Magic, DNA or what?
> I swore (from watching DCAU versions of him like in Justice League) he needs some DNA or any part of his body to regen?



1. He can come back from nothing using regen
2. When he is hit by a attack, DDay adapts.
3. Basically evolution.
4. DCAU versions are weaker then CB DDay, who doesn't have to do those things.


----------



## Belly Ranks (Sep 27, 2009)

So, he gets this uber hax from just DNA?


----------



## Yōkai (Sep 27, 2009)

Doomsday wins

Hunter/Prey Doomsday is a goddamned beast that required to be transported to the end of existence in order to stop him. 

Even an amped Supes failed hard with him. 

pretty sure H/P Doomsday would eventually adapt to Vegito and start throwing ki blasts back at him


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 27, 2009)

Belly Ranks said:


> So, he gets this uber hax from just DNA?



No evolution.


----------



## Belly Ranks (Sep 27, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> No evolution.



I got to ask the guy who made DM, how does he regen when none of his essence is left in this world. That is just epic, damn it man DM wins the thread after getting raped a couple times. And when I say couple I mean it, one death makes him immune to one guy and the 2nd to the other.


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 27, 2009)

Belly Ranks said:


> I got to ask the guy who made DM, how does he regen when none of his essence is left in this world. That is just epic, damn it man DM wins the thread after getting raped a couple times. And when I say couple I mean it, one death makes him immune to one guy and the 2nd to the other.



Hadomaru made it so that if they kill him they win.

He can still survive most of their attacks though. And by then, he will adapt to everything they throw at him.

DDay can regen from nothing because only the end of time can kill him permeantly.


----------



## Deleted member 15401 (Sep 28, 2009)

if vegito throws his biggest attack at DD and he gets wiped out - if only temporarily before he regens from nothing - doesn't that count as a win though?

its the same handicap wolverine gets in the ODB, if he gets knocked out it counts as a loss for wolverine


----------



## Fenix (Sep 28, 2009)

So can Doomsday adapt to....say...GER


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 28, 2009)

hjkou said:


> if vegito throws his biggest attack at DD and he gets wiped out - if only temporarily before he regens from nothing - doesn't that count as a win though?
> 
> its the same handicap wolverine gets in the ODB, if he gets knocked out it counts as a loss for wolverine



Problem is, Vegito never starts off with his biggest attacks. He'll fire a random ki blast, which DDay will adapt to. Once you adapt to most ki techniques, you adapt to them all.



Fenix said:


> So can Doomsday adapt to....say...GER



Not sure.

GER can just set all of his attacks to zero. The only way DDay would even have a chance at beating him is if he got H/P feats.


----------



## Hagen (Sep 28, 2009)

Belly Ranks said:


> I got to ask the guy who made DM, how does he regen when none of his essence is left in this world. That is just epic, damn it man DM wins the thread after getting raped a couple times. And when I say couple I mean it, one death makes him immune to one guy and the 2nd to the other.


No, he would need to die one time at most. Ironman would get babyshaked by him

according to words from Bertron, Doomsday's creator. Doomsday is a solid mass, with no internal organs or fluids, doesnt need to breath, sleep or eat. can store solar energy for a millenia, can survive in any environment and destroy any being, and if a stronger opponent ever manages to kill him, he'll always come back to life as a superior being

this is evidenced in H/P,  the same Superman that killed DD once after a long harsh battle, was getting his ass whooped like no tomorrow and got his freakin arm broken like a twig after trying to go h2h for mere moments against H/P DD

Supes had to avoid any physical confrontation and start using special weapons and equipment courtesy of the motherbox he was carrying (and he still failed)


----------



## Fenix (Sep 29, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> GER can just set all of his attacks to zero. The only way DDay would even have a chance at beating him is if he got H/P feats.



Why not just evolve to adapt to the power


----------



## Fang (Sep 29, 2009)

Since when has Doomsday shown the ability to adapt being placed outside of reality?


----------



## Lina Inverse (Sep 29, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> what's doing Ironman in that match xD


Last time I heard, Vegitto and Doomsday ain't gay, so no one.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 29, 2009)

TWF said:


> Since when has Doomsday shown the ability to adapt being placed outside of reality?



Never.

Doing H/P he was sent to the end of time, but he was later saved.


----------



## God (Sep 29, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> *Dday fucking raeps.*
> 
> Isn't Iron Man's latest armor his red and gold one?



UNEXPECTED


----------



## ∅ (Sep 29, 2009)

Why are people bringing up Hunter/prey Doomsday?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 29, 2009)

beacause added provisions for him to be in this fight under the proper circumstances. Personally, i think he needs those feats to beat Vegito....


----------



## hammer (Sep 29, 2009)

even if he adapt to ki attacks chouldnt vegito just blast him to the sun with kamhamha?


----------



## Lina Inverse (Sep 29, 2009)

BTW, EM once showed Ironman outrunning a blackhole.

Would that enable him to speedblitz Doomsday?


----------



## Yōkai (Sep 30, 2009)

^Not even Superman could speedblitz Doomsday, and Ironman doesnt have enough power to take him down anyway


----------



## One Winged Hollow (Sep 30, 2009)

Ironman is out of this one in one hit but I was wondering how could Doomsday adapt to instant transmission, if Vegito's ki attacks are useless he could just teleport him to who knows where in the universe. I wasn't aware of Doomsday being able to fly let alone travel through space without the aid of a *ship*.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 30, 2009)

Yōkai said:


> ^Not even Superman could speedblitz Doomsday, and Ironman doesnt have enough power to take him down anyway



Current Supes could speedblitz DOS DD.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 30, 2009)

One Winged Hollow said:


> Ironman is out of this one in one hit but I was wondering how could Doomsday adapt to instant transmission, if Vegito's ki attacks are useless he could just teleport him to who knows where in the universe. I wasn't aware of Doomsday being able to fly let alone travel through space without the aid of a *ship*.



He would have to touch him first. Which would be a bad idea.


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 30, 2009)

Cubey said:


> UNEXPECTED



STFU Cubey 



Excalibur said:


> even if he adapt to ki attacks chouldnt vegito just blast him to the sun with kamhamha?



DDay hits the sun. He comes back later. 



One Winged Hollow said:


> Ironman is out of this one in one hit but I was wondering how could Doomsday adapt to instant transmission, if Vegito's ki attacks are useless he could just teleport him to who knows where in the universe. I wasn't aware of Doomsday being able to fly let alone travel through space without the aid of a *ship*.



You would to touch DDay to IM him. He can then just snap Vegito's neck.


----------



## hammer (Sep 30, 2009)

how many revives dose DD have?


----------



## Yōkai (Oct 1, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Current Supes could speedblitz DOS DD.


probably, im thinking in H/P DD

lol, it sounds as we were speaking about software or printers 

if we are using current Superman why are we using DOS DD?


----------



## hammer (Oct 1, 2009)

is cis/pis on or off if its off,,


goku rapes by IE to bulmas get dragon radar IE to namek get shenron to kill him

IE back IE him to the sun get back


IE him into thehyperbolic time chamber and busting the door to dust.


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 1, 2009)

except doomsday can kill shenlong like king piccolo did.


----------



## hammer (Oct 1, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> except doomsday can kill shenlong like king piccolo did.



if its the namek one?

also what happens oif he gets him stuckin the time chamber like piccalo did to buu.


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 1, 2009)

can goku even IT into the chamber of time and space?


----------



## hammer (Oct 1, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> can goku even IT into the chamber of time and space?



I am assuming he can but impretty sure he chould trick im in threw the door and just blow it down.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 1, 2009)

^ Goku's not even in this.


----------



## hammer (Oct 1, 2009)

its vegito same diff


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 1, 2009)

Vegetto could always do what Gotenks did but he I say DD breaks him.


----------



## hammer (Oct 1, 2009)

ki blast then blast to thesun shouldbe two kills if he cant kill him againhe can go to namek and use the dragonballs and wish he wasnt so haxed

and worlwide spritbomb wont use HIS ki so chould that work too?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 1, 2009)

Dragonballs don't work on things stronger than the source, DD is'nt loosing to any character above Nappa. Teleporting to Namek would be BFR.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 1, 2009)

kamehameha to the sun would certainly work. The argument about doomsday just regenerating later is moot right about now.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 1, 2009)

The battle takes place in the ROSAT. There is no Sun there.


----------



## hammer (Oct 1, 2009)

did they ban IT? if not there will be a sin death thats like gokus fav thing after sprit bomb


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 1, 2009)

except a kamehameha has never traveled to the sun except in the broly movie. and ki blast speed is horrifically inconsistent.


----------



## hammer (Oct 1, 2009)

what about cooler?
and idassume that the higher the power level the fatser it can be


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 1, 2009)

Excalibur said:


> what about cooler?
> and idassume that the higher the power level the fatser it can be



cooler was from a movie . all movies are considered non-canon. even the special with bardock.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 2, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> cooler was from a movie . all movies are considered non-canon. even the special with bardock.



the bardock special is semi-canon


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 2, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> the bardock special is semi-canon



actually, its considered total non-canon in the manga. the only reference to that was freezer saying goku looked like one of the saiyajins that died with planet vejita.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 2, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> actually, its considered total non-canon in the manga. the only reference to that was freezer saying goku looked like one of the saiyajins that died with planet vejita.



.... whatever, this argument is impossible. And its off topic. 
on another off topic note, whats up with people using those weird alternate translations of Character Names. Freezer? Vejita? we are all english speaking.
Back on topic, apparently the consensus is Doomsday wins and i have made the wiki reflect that.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 3, 2009)

Translating character names can be difficult sometimes.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 3, 2009)

yeah, i know. Thats why i use most of the Funimation names, except for some, like Coola.
edit: its just kinda a pet peeve of mine. your free to ignore my stupid ramblings if you want.


----------



## VJPholwanna (Oct 3, 2009)

Doomsday owns the shit out of Vegito AND Iron Man.

Also, IIRC, Doomsday needed to die to adapt, it was in his origin story. If he didn't, he wouldn't need to be "resurrected" every time he "adapted."


----------



## Dexion (Oct 11, 2009)

Vegito SS2 should be more than enough to handle DD if he just blasts him away far enough...
If not that SSJ3...

Problem is Vegito at SSJ1 level didn't show many feats but even Freiza is able to survive a planet explosion and he's 1000000x weaker than SSJ1 Vegito, so I doubt tanking some hits from DD would be THAT much of a problem.

Vegito was punching himself and seriously hurt Buu who tried to get inside his body to make him explode. He was not nearly using full power while fighting him since he wanted to free the trapped bodies.

He could probably even tank as a chocolate candy.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 11, 2009)

VJPholwanna said:


> Doomsday owns the shit out of Vegito AND Iron Man.
> 
> Also, IIRC, Doomsday needed to die to adapt, it was in his origin story. If he didn't, he wouldn't need to be "resurrected" every time he "adapted."



You recall incorrectly.


----------



## Bluebeard (Oct 11, 2009)

VJPholwanna said:


> Doomsday owns the shit out of Vegito AND Iron Man.
> 
> Also, IIRC, Doomsday needed to die to adapt, it was in his origin story. If he didn't, he wouldn't need to be "resurrected" every time he "adapted."



WRONG

DDay can adapt without dying. He has done it countless times.



Dexion said:


> Vegito SS2 should be more than enough to handle DD if he just blasts him away far enough...
> If not that SSJ3...
> 
> Problem is Vegito at SSJ1 level didn't show many feats but even Freiza is able to survive a planet explosion and he's 1000000x weaker than SSJ1 Vegito, so I doubt tanking some hits from DD would be THAT much of a problem.
> ...





You do realize that DD could just come back and open the can of whoop-ass? 

DDay is strong as Superman. Tanking hits from him is like suicide.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 11, 2009)

thing about doomsday is i think..he did die for good..if not for luthors technology helping him revive 

so he can be perma downed..but that being said..the guy who did it to him was a freaking cosmic being..some consider on par with odin or galactus...

so yeah its moot Vigito can't really do much to him

but any ways isn't a knock out a viable tactic for a win?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 11, 2009)

A knock out IS a viable option.


----------

